# New photos of Angel Face and my buck, Odin



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Isn't it nice when they'll take a bottle and you can get some "sort of" posed shots?

Bellafire DC Angel Face:



















Camanna LI Odins Eclipse:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...very pretty!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The are both very nice looking!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE the colors on Angel Face!!! I also love the colors of the one in the background of the second picture.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. I couldn't get any decent photos of the one in the background. Thats Fae, she is a week older than Angel. I see a bossy herd queen in the making in that one. She is one of only two does I retained this year. I tried to get her on the bottle a week ago, when I weaned her from mom but she refuses to take it and I think mom had mostly weaned her off herself. She'll come eat grain out of my hand though, so I might try to hold the grain above her head and get photos. Hard when the photographer knows nothing about goat conformation or posing. My friend took these photos from an angle instead of straight on, so you can't see their briskets well.

And Odin, what a character! I've never seen a kid dance so much while eating than that guy. And no matter how low I hold the bottle he insists on positioning himself so he is all stretched and contorted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.....  :thumb:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are both stunning! Congrats!!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Pretty! So you DID choose Odin's Eclipse! Good choice! (Well.. I would say that.. lol)


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful goaties you have there! :drool: :thumb: I love Eclipse!  Yeah, it is really nice whe they will pose for you when they have their bottle! :hi5:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful!  And Angel Face certainly has an Angel Face!


----------

